# World's Worst Driver? Ridiculous Car Crash Caught On Tape (VIDEO)



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Doh!









Dude! Time to turn over your driver's license.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_500521.html

Quote:

As the slow-witted driver gets out of the car he can be heard exclaiming that he "didn't see" the rocks. Smooth.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Or put down the phone.


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Not sure if this is true but when they showed it on our local news they said that the rockslide was just past a tight curve and wasn't able to be seen until you were right up on it. And that the police weren't able to put up the warnings/close the road before this guy came around the curve. If that is the case, then I feel bad for the guy and he isn't the world's worst driver. If my local news was incorrect, then yeah, not smart!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

But then again, he was going too fast for such a tight curve. What a stalled vehicle or animal was in the road?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

... so what would be 'too fast' around a tight corner in your opinion then? anything over 25? 30? Stalled out drivers are pretty rare all things considerd... and animals.. well, thier just a risk driving out in the country whether your going around a corner or straight beside a corn field or in the woods. They can jump out infront of you at any time... most times you can swerve around them (or just not if their small...), and occasionally not.


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

To piggy-back on what Monarchgrrl heard on the news, it was also said that he was distracted by the news crew. Not really an excuse, he obviously should no better, but it gives a little more understanding of the scenario.


----------

